# Guess who's back!



## Obsy

Hey,

Some people may remember me from a few years back. I had to take a break from here and coffee in general but have finally been given the green light to get back into the saddle so to speak so here I am.

For those who don't know me, I'm female and live in the North East. I love coffee, have learnt loads from here and the guys at Hasbean and am looking forward to learning more.

Current setup is Gaggia Classic with Eureka Mignon, CCD, Aeropress, V60, Chemex, French Press. I'm saving for a Slayer and Mazzer combo!

Hope to get chatting soon and see some familiar names!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome back to the forum, Obsy.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Welcome back ....( not a family name here i suspect ) but welcome back anyway !


----------



## coffeechap

yep good to see people return


----------



## MWJB

Welcome back Obsy.


----------



## Obsy

Cheers guys. I feel like a complete newbie again. Just getting back into the swing of things so excuse any faux pas!


----------



## Daren

Good to hear you've got the green light! Welcome back


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Welcome back Obsy. I think you were before I joined (2 years ago)

Might be worth having a chat with GaryDyke regarding the Slayer, he's now working for Hasbean.


----------



## Scotford

Just casually saving for a Slayer. Ace!

I'd consider a GS3 too though. It'd save a little bit more cash for a really superb grinder.


----------



## 4085

Hi from Whitley Bay........had a GS3, disliked it......though I find it odd how it is still the go to machine for many on here still!


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Just casually saving for a Slayer. Ace!
> 
> I'd consider a GS3 too though. It'd save a little bit more cash for a really superb grinder.


Slayer is around £2k more....GS3 is *slightly* more achievable but if i had unlimited cash it'd be a Slayer


----------



## Scotford

I did say 'consider'. Personally I'd have a Hydra.


----------



## jeebsy

EricC's Kees is well smart too.


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> EricC's Kees is well smart too.


Can't say I've seen it but I do like a lot of them.

I'd also consider a Cyncra too.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Hello Obsy, I'm a newbie around here but also a teessider, glad to see I'm not the only one.!


----------



## jeebsy

Scotford said:


> Can't say I've seen it but I do like a lot of them.
> 
> I'd also consider a Cyncra too.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19375-My-New-Setup


----------



## Scotford

jeebsy said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19375-My-New-Setup


Sploooooooooooosh! Speedsters are DAMN lovely looking machines.


----------



## MarkyP

TomBurtonArt said:


> Hello Obsy, I'm a newbie around here but also a teessider, glad to see I'm not the only one.!


There's a few from Teesside on here!


----------



## Obsy

I'm not actually that much of a Kees fan. Odd I know.

I knew about Gary working for Hasbean. We met on a coffee training day there back in 2012 and I fell even more in love with the Slayer then. I could upgrade the Gaggia now but I'd rather wait longer and go the whole hog, so to speak.

Good to see some fellow smoggies and northerners on the forum! May have enough for a regional meet one day!


----------



## AussieEx

Scotford said:


> I did say 'consider'. Personally I'd have a Hydra.


+1 but I like to keep it simple so with unlimited cash I'd take a Cyncra.


----------



## Scotford

AussieExpat said:


> +1 but I like to keep it simple so with unlimited cash I'd take a Cyncra.


I'd probably get a custom modded dual group Hybrid with built in scales, if I'm completely honest.


----------



## MarkyP

Obsy said:


> I'm not actually that much of a Kees fan. Odd I know.
> 
> I knew about Gary working for Hasbean. We met on a coffee training day there back in 2012 and I fell even more in love with the Slayer then. I could upgrade the Gaggia now but I'd rather wait longer and go the whole hog, so to speak.
> 
> Good to see some fellow smoggies and northerners on the forum! May have enough for a regional meet one day!


+1 for a smoggies meet...


----------



## TomBurtonArt

I'd be up for that... but where do we meet? who does nice coffee in Middlesbrough?


----------

